# Killers in the Gulf



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

We came across a pod of Killer Whales this past weekend while fishing the ROC aboard the "Hale Yeah". By our accounts, there were 3 adults and 2 calves. It was an unbelievable experience that I am sure non of us are going to forget any time soon. Enjoy the video.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Unreal!

Awesome vid.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW! Cool video.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice video!!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Really! My father-in-law, RIP Al, always swore up and down that he hooked an Orca off of Galveston in the 80's... I just shook my head and agreed with him...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is way cool!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool!

Cool music, too. Who is that? I remember it from the film The Departed.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, i bet that was an awesome experience!!! Nice video also! (i think it made me a little sea sick!)


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

diggler said:


> Cool!
> 
> Cool music, too. Who is that? I remember it from the film The Departed.


Dropkick murphys "shipping up to boston"


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats a bad video dude! Excellent!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW!!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

That's wild! That whale looks like it's enjoying surfing the bow wave. Incredible how agile she/he is.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I believe it's pretty rare to have, let alone see, Orcas in the GOM.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats...It's not everyday one sees those here.

Here is a link to a similar story 75 and 90 miles off of Port Aransas in 2004...

http://www.wildtexas.com/talk/birds-wildlife/killer-whales-observed-off-port-aransas-388.html?t-388.html=
http://www.kristv.com/Global/story.asp?S=2122488&nav=BsmgPS7t


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

That's the best video of the year IMO. Unbelievably awesome...you ought to send that to the TPWD people or Seaworld etc...I am sure there are people that track killer whales migration routes etc. that would love to have real current proof of them being in the Gulf. I for one didn't think they would be there.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Nothin says cool like a video. Good job!!!Looks like the whale in the front works for Sea World!!!!!!


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I always see something different each time I am offshore. Great video thanks to a group of lucky fisherman and modern technology.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

What an experience!

Nice job with the video guys.


----------



## CurlyQz (Jun 10, 2007)

That was an excellent video. It's like Sea World in the GOM! 

Missy


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

now that's 2cool. i like the music to the video, too.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Hale Yeah! Wow!


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Good job, GOM always has some surprises for us!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice, Did not know that would ever happen around the Texas Gulf


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

incredible!!! wow!!

what an experience tht must have been!!!

one in a million!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Never would have thought it in the Gulf, awesome video, that big one in front of the boat rolling was cool. rs


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Incredible! Great video.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

That...was...awesome!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sweet vid!!!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## 3rdCoastPirate (Aug 31, 2007)

Impressive! How far offshore were they?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Dude!!!! I talked to the Hale Yeah at Boomvang not too long ago.....That was awesome!! Once in a lifetime!! Pm me a contact number.......

Later,
Brice


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's amazing...you just never know what you will see out there in the wilds of GOM.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Searching*

Maybe they were searching for their cousins at Seaworld

Absoultly Awesome..

I wish I could experience that prior to my departure from this landlocked world!

supergas (watching them makes me feel less super)

SG


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks a million, for sharing that incredible video


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

thats awsome.


----------



## yellowmouthangler (May 4, 2006)

*WOW*

That was freakin incredible. Once in a lifetime... i had to wake my 7 year old up to watch it... then told him I was going to feed him to the whales the next time he acted up...


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats the chit man... unreal!!!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

consider yourselves blessed to witness such a sight in these waters. SUPERCOOL!


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

Great Viedo


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*Amazing!*

I will hail everyone else's' sediments. Awesome!!

Now I will show my ignorance - what/where is ROC? And, as someone else asked - how far out were you?

Going back to give you a greenie!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

The weekend after Katrina we encountered killer whales out at Colt 45 sent pics in to NOAA ...which confirmed that ORCA's in the Gulf of Mexico while rare .....have occurred several times over the last 20yrs! That's why the SPI Convention Center has a ORCA painted on the side of the building....cuz they have been spotted out in the Gulf! I have treasured pics of them and will never forget the experience!


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

That is the one single species I would love to see in the Gulf more than any other. Highlight of the year! The stars aligned perfectly for you guys!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so kewl! Thanks for sharing the video and the music is right on too.


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

That is an amazing video.


----------



## JSaegert (Sep 18, 2007)

Heading in on the Marlinrita Saturday morning we came across a lone unidentifiable whale. Hope to have some video to share soon.


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome video. We were trolling around out there with you guys around Diana. I heard the chatter on the radio that someone had spotted a pod of killer whales. We had seen a pod of Pilots earlier in the afternoon. Thought maybe someone had a few too many rum drinks, evidently not. Really cool video. Other than the whales was the fishing as tough for as it was for us?? Things were pretty slow for us in the fishing department.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome video. It's amazing the range they cover. From the arctic to the tropics!


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Super video. Congrats on the sighting.


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

RESPECT! MAN!..... RESPECT! "That was totally awesome!" -- Jeff Spicolli
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

That is really awesome!!!

Tell us more....


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not surprised, anything is possible, wolves of the sea, beautiful


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Incredible video.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Man that was AWESOME! How far out were you?


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

thats just cool as chit---Big Ronnie should have jumped on it rode the whale like at sea world


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

bluewatertx said:


> Awesome video. We were trolling around out there with you guys around Diana. I heard the chatter on the radio that someone had spotted a pod of killer whales. We had seen a pod of Pilots earlier in the afternoon. Thought maybe someone had a few too many rum drinks, evidently not. Really cool video. Other than the whales was the fishing as tough for as it was for us?? Things were pretty slow for us in the fishing department.


We had great/bad luck. We hooked 4 blues on Saturday but pulled the hooks on 3, one very nice fish right under the boat. We also picked up a sail.


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

To all asking how far out, it was about 140 nm. If you could here us in the video we sound like a bunch of kids at Toys R us..... It was the coolest thing that I have witnessed offshore. Here is a few still pics.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

So what is the limit on those......hahaha j/k

Very AWESOME video and pics !!! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

What a cool experience.......you never know what you see out there. Thanks for posting.
T.K.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Man, that is so cool.. I thought I saw some about 20 yrs ago on the way to the yucatan.. Maybe I did.. Thanks for the vid and pics..


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

So very cool.

When I was youngster in the early 80's, we saw a pod off Venice, La. A week later, we caught our 803 lb bluefin tuna. Some of the locals told us that the Orca follow the bluefin schools on their migration through the Gulf.

Once again, congrats on a great experience.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

talk about rare and fortunate! You were incredibly lucky to see something like that!

Makes me miss Seattle and the Puget Sound...

Not to be a wet blanket, especially since I don't know the circumstances of the encounter, but did you know it is a Federal offense to be within 100 yards of a whale, or to follow them and harrass them? If they approach you it's a different story... but in the video it appears they are being chased.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Looks like those whales were racing the boat while they were trolling, buddy.



seattleman1969 said:


> talk about rare and fortunate! You were incredibly lucky to see something like that!
> 
> Makes me miss Seattle and the Puget Sound...
> 
> Not to be a wet blanket, did you know it is a Federal offense to be within 100 yards of a whale, or to follow them and harrass them?


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

I didn't see any harassing taking place. The whales were just playing (surfing) in the bow wake as most marine mammals like to do.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

HAHA we were all passed out one morning on the boat in the SAME area about 4 summers ago and the captain woke us up and swore to God he had seen a killer, no one believed him and we made fun of him for years. Maybe I shouldnt show him this video... haha thats awesome


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Great video for sure! Its nice to see it on film since we encountered an Orca out of South Pass in Venice on a rip while we were bring in a YFT. It was four or five days before Katrina hit and everyone on the boat couldn't believe their eyes. The locals confirmed their presence but everyone I tell this story to here just looks at me like we must have had one to many beers. Thanks for the great video and validation,
AGF


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Incredible! A huge congratulations on a 'once in a lifetime' experience!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

way cool i saw some in the wild back in the 80s


----------



## gstringer (Mar 31, 2008)

The first time i have heard it out of TX seen it out of LA 6 years ago. Great job and music!!!!!!


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Priceless!!!!!


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen a bunch of whales but never those. That is awsome.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

James Howell said:


> Looks like those whales were racing the boat while they were trolling, buddy.


Way to take a quote out of context..... the whole quote was:

"Not to be a wet blanket, especially since I don't know the circumstances of the encounter, but did you know it is a Federal offense to be within 100 yards of a whale, or to follow them and harrass them?"

Simply letting the man know.... not assuming anything on my part. I'd hate for him to get slapped with one of those fines... it'd be a lot more serious than an illegal fish in the cooler.

PEACE!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

That is awesome; great Video and MUSIC!!!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

seattleman1969 said:


> Way to take a quote out of context..... the whole quote was:
> 
> "Not to be a wet blanket, especially since I don't know the circumstances of the encounter, but did you know it is a Federal offense to be within 100 yards of a whale, or *to follow them and harrass them?"*
> 
> ...


I believe that is a presumption buddy. Way to be a *Wet Diaper *on a positive thread.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Dolphin said:


> I will hail everyone else's' sediments. Awesome!!
> 
> Now I will show my ignorance - *what/where is ROC?* And, as someone else asked - how far out were you?
> 
> Going back to give you a greenie!


*R*ockport *O*ffshore *C*hallenge Fishing Tournament


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

That is incredible!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

seattleman1969 said:


> Way to take a quote out of context..... the whole quote was:
> 
> "Not to be a wet blanket, especially since I don't know the circumstances of the encounter, but did you know it is a Federal offense to be within 100 yards of a whale, or to follow them and harrass them?"
> 
> ...


 No this is what you said. 


seattleman1969 said:


> Not to be a wet blanket, especially since I don't know the circumstances of the encounter, but did you know it is a Federal offense to be within 100 yards of a whale, or to follow them and harrass them? If they approach you it's a different story... *but in the video it appears they are being chased*.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

WOW...Thanks for sharing. That was amazing..


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

This is cool. I've seen orcas regularly in off the alaska and washington coasts but never heard of them here. One side note, being that close is dangerous as hell as these guys are known to tip boats over by bumping them.


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

back in the late 90's I want to say it was 99 when I was introduced to offshore fishing, local offshore fisherman claimed there where sightings of them of off the canyon about 45 miles due east of SPI, they where rumored that they wher spotted up to 30 miles offshore, i thought they where on crack until a few weeks later it came out in the news. there was actually a web site that had the actuall video i want to say it was fishingtexas.com however fishing on this wbsite was spelled differently I may be wrong, nevertheless Its an amazing video awesome, once in a lifetime


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

All I can say is WOW. What a lifetime event.....


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

One word Gabe . . . EPIC!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool!!!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Awesome...


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

That is unbelievable. Great video and pics!!


----------



## mister72 (Mar 27, 2007)

BOOM!!!!.....Outta here!!! Walk off HR.... Outstanding


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

This video made the news in San Antonio last night. Caught the tail end of them talking about it on Channel 12 news.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Cool video and I laughed at this comment on youtube; ".... a bald guy with with a visor is like wearing shoes with no soles..."


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Yams said:


> This video made the news in San Antonio last night. Caught the tail end of them talking about it on Channel 12 news.


We got permission from Mako and Hale Yeah to air the video. There will be a link to our website if anybody wants to see the story a little later.. IT guy is working on it now.. www.ksat.com


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> We got permission from Mako and Hale Yeah to air the video. There will be a link to our website if anybody wants to see the story a little later.. IT guy is working on it now.. www.ksat.com


Awesome. My wife was saying, most likely a 2cooler works at KSAT. And whuddya know...there you are.

Very cool video indeed.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Yams said:


> Awesome. My wife was saying, most likely a 2cooler works at KSAT. And whuddya know...there you are.
> 
> Very cool video indeed.


BTW.. we'll air it again today at noon if anybody in San Antonio wants to see it..


----------



## FlatsMcGee (Jul 31, 2008)

Were yall headed out to the Diana rig? We were fishing in the ROC as well and heard someone call in a pod of orca's about 140 nm out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

2 cool


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Just Awesome


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

The story from last night is now on our website.. www.ksat.com right side of the screen. The video came from Mako but we put a courtesy from Ronnie Hale. We'll be putting up a courtesy for both today at noon... sorry Mako. My producer was a little confused..


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> The story from last night is now on our website.. www.ksat.com right side of the screen. The video came from Mako but we put a courtesy from Ronnie Hale. We'll be putting up a courtesy for both today at noon... sorry Mako. My producer was a little confused..


No worries bud, no need for recognition here. I am just glad we were able to share the awesome experience with everyone.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

That was a good clip B/F/H


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Thanks.. we media folks ain't all bad..lol


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Man, that is too cool!!!


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

It was definitely better in person! Thanks for the video Gabe! Lots of weird Orca mojo power in our pockets now! Cool Trip!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I would have been standing on the bow with tears in my eyes. It is so once-in-a-lifetime. I never knew Orcas were anywhere in the Gulf. I checked, and according to seaworld.org ..



"The best available estimate for the number of killer whales inhabiting the northern Gulf of Mexico is about 133 whales."


----------



## ANDREWCMCDONALD (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolutely amazing. I AM BREATHLESS. Been fishing there for 30 years and had no idea. Great job taking the time to catch the film and post it here. The music made it even better. I am so amazed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guys like you make his sight great!!!


PSSSS....F**k the wet blanket dude.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well they are magnificant critters. I hate 'em though. Fishing is horrible when a pack of them is in the area, and they'll follow your boat if you move over a few miles. They eat tuna and mako three meals a day. Not a wet blanket, just the facts. They are not "nice" animals and can sink your boat in a heartbeat unless you have something over 60 feet. You should hear what the salmon fishermen say about them off Seattle ... you wouldn't be singing such perty songs about them Orca. Send 'em back to Brazil or wherever - I ain't got no use for the big ole devils. A whale shark is much more cool.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

they have the first right, don't they? They are in their natural home.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

Swells said:


> Well they are magnificant critters. I hate 'em though. Fishing is horrible when a pack of them is in the area, and they'll follow your boat if you move over a few miles. They eat tuna and mako three meals a day. Not a wet blanket, just the facts. They are not "nice" animals and can sink your boat in a heartbeat unless you have something over 60 feet. You should hear what the salmon fishermen say about them off Seattle ... you wouldn't be singing such perty songs about them Orca. Send 'em back to Brazil or wherever - I ain't got no use for the big ole devils. A whale shark is much more cool.


That would be ''magnificent''...and it was. I bet they've robbed you of all kinds of fish on a daily basis. We've done the whale shark thing already MANY TIMES, and the electra whale rescue thing already, and you are very wrong....This was the coolest BY FAR! So worry about the silly humans killing makos and tuna. Life is short, don't be a hater. In fact, I'm using my Orca mojo to send them to steal all your whiting and sandtrout. I bet you'll ''hate'' that.
:an2:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I smell popcorn .. think I'll go home now


----------



## ANDREWCMCDONALD (Jul 10, 2008)

And.....PAGE 12= DRAMA...I'LL TAKE MINE WITH EXTRA BUTTER.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

sweet I might have to buy a harpoon soon that is a lot of lipstick.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Great video !! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## daviddrake2 (Aug 24, 2007)

That was probably the chance of a lifetime seeing killers in the Gulf and being able to capture them on video (a good one at that).


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

We were in Grand Cayman last week and the front page of the local paper reported that several offshore guides had spotted Orca's off the coast. Being very rare in both places, it seemed like an odd coincident.


----------



## Thekayakpirate (Apr 27, 2006)

that is absolutely freaking amazing. cool video


----------



## captaindad (May 27, 2008)

Great video! Was that your dad on the bow shooting photos?


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

captaindad said:


> Great video! Was that your dad on the bow shooting photos?


Yes, he could not resist a close up view.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Dats 2 cool,, in my younger days 
i could swim unside down,,,,lol


----------



## captscott (Sep 21, 2006)

dudes..are these not "false killer whales" basically a large dolphin..still **** fine vid..love the shout to to the dropkick murphy's go to any bruins or red sox game and you'll get your earful..


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

captscott said:


> dudes..are these not "false killer whales" basically a large dolphin..still **** fine vid..love the shout to to the dropkick murphy's go to any bruins or red sox game and you'll get your earful..


No, those in the video are the real deal killer whales. Here is a link to some pics of the false killer whale.

http://www.sailhawaii.com/Images/False_killer_whales_pics/index.htm


----------

